# MP3, wav und Co in Mpg umwandeln



## DaUhl (5. März 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man Audio Dateien wie MP3 oder wav-Dateien in eine mpg-Datei umwandeln kann. Ich habe viele Programme gefunden, die mpg in MP3 usw weiter umwandeln, nur leider nicht die umgekehrte Version. 

Habt ihr einen Tip?

Danke

Da Uhl


----------



## kasper (6. März 2004)

Das kann man mit BeSweet machen. Einfach mit google danach suchen.


----------



## JuppiEIC (4. Juli 2004)

*deine Frage*

ich habe leider kein Programm, was aus mp3 - mpg Dateien macht.

Aber ich suche dringend und bisher umsonst die umgekehrte Variante, die Du hast. Ich möchte also meine Audiomitschnitte in MPG in ein mp3 Format umwandeln.
Bitte sei doch so nett, und gib mir Hinweise zu diesen Programmen, wie sie heißen und wo ic sie finden kann.
Möglichst in deutscher Sprache.

meine Adresse: jogolei@compuserve.de

Danke


----------



## McNova (4. Juli 2004)

Versuchs mal bein Download.de
Gib dort einfach als suche dein Begriff "mpg in Mp3" oder "mpg in Wav"

Gruß


----------



## McNova (4. Juli 2004)

oder umgekehrt "mpg in wav" oder "mpg in mp3"


----------



## sheby (4. Juli 2004)

@JuppiEIC

mp3's aus avi- oder mpeg-files kannst du mit VirtualDub rausschneiden.

Download zum Beispiel unter
http://www.virtualdub.net/download.htm

Das Programm ist zwar auf Englisch, dafür aber leicht zu bedienen. Falls es nicht geht nochmals hier posten.


----------

